# Kein Edit Button?



## KleineKatze (3 Juli 2007)

Wollte nur mal fragen wieso es hier bei den Beiträgen die man verfasst keine Edit Funktion gibt, ich mach ab und zu Rechtschriebfehler und bemerk sie aber meist später beim durchlesen vom Beitrag.


----------



## Heiko (4 Juli 2007)

*AW: Kein Edit Button?*



KleineKatze schrieb:


> Wollte nur mal fragen wieso es hier bei den Beiträgen die man verfasst keine Edit Funktion gibt, ich mach ab und zu Rechtschriebfehler und bemerk sie aber meist später beim durchlesen vom Beitrag.


Edit geht erst ab einer bestimmten Beitragszahl und ab einer gewissen Forenzugehörigkeit.


----------

